# SHOCK - What do I do?



## Nela (May 23, 2011)

I was enjoying the weather with the girls... Rolo in the playpen, Maybelle hopping about. All was okay til I opened the parasol without thinking (1st time I use it) and Rolo went balistic. She was running around the pen like crazy. I hopped in and calmed her down. She looked okay. Two minutes later, she fell to the side, nose bleeding. I rushed in to get her, she ran from me, screaming. 

She's in my arms, not responsive, breathing erratic, mouth clenched but open, heart beating like crazy. Not moving anymore.

Jeff is wanting to rush over but he is an hour away. Is there anythign a vet can do? Is it best to move her or try to calm her before doing so? 

Please help


----------



## Nela (May 23, 2011)

I put her back in the playpen and she is stretched out. Maybelle is beside her (on the other side of the fence) and Rolo has perked up a bit. She is no longer bleeding but she is drooling a lot. With Rolo being the way she is, I think moving her would only make things worse so I am not rushing her in at this time. I will push fluids in her and keep a close eye on her. Her temperature is better so I am hoping that she will keep improving. I figure we aren't out of the woods yet but I hope that she will be okay now. 

As for the bleeding, I didn't find an injury so far. Is it possible that the stress caused her to bleed? There were tiny droplets of blood on the ground but I didn't find anything to explain it... :?She had a bit in her nose with some clear mucus, now it's only drool and clear mucus...


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2011)

She could have had stroke or heart attack ; keep her quiet and talk to her softly..anything that you normally do to quiet your rabbits.

if you could have a vet see her soon with out actually moving her that would be good. 

This sounds like more than shock; I had a rabbit who I found limp and in shock after he had accidentally got into the enclosure of another of my male rabbits. I held him and talked to him all day and eventually he came back to awareness of his surroundings; he had a few minor small bites but due to the shock he did go into stasis which required treatment. 

Your rabbit's condition sounds serious, if there is not marked improvement soon and/or the vet cannot see him from your homeI would take the risk and do the drive to the vet. 

if it was "just" shock "I wouldn't say this but if it is the heart being at home won't help as he may need oxygen


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 23, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2011)

How's she doing? Sounds like a little more than just simple "shock". ray:


----------



## jujub793 (May 23, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a vet needs to consulted! Good luck to your poor little bunny!!:feelbetter:


----------



## Nela (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys. She is doing much better. Aside from her being a tad more jumpy than usual, you can't tell anything happened. I kept her huddled up in blankets for a long time yesterday and made sure her temperature was alright. I sang and talked to her and kissed her plenty. 

For a while, I really wasn't sure she'd make it. To be honest, at that time I basically decided to just 'be there' for her and not let her pass alone. I figured her heart would basically give from the stress and figured I'd prefer it happening in my arms then in the back of a car or in a stranger's.

However, thank goodness she started coming out of it. Oh tears of joy! I held her for a while longer until she finally had the strength to start struggling. Then, I put her back in the playpen and Maybelle lay beside her for a very short moment but it seemed enough to help Rolo know she was safe. She sorta snapped out of it gradually and started grooming herself and hopping about slowly. I put her back in her hutch with her stuffie and blanket and she seemed normal. 

When I went to check on her, she was acting normally and was alert as usual. She wasn't flopped or anything like that. Of course, I figured that with stress like that I'd see some GI issues. I reduced the pellets and increased the hay and added another grass to it that she is used to. We do havenumerous softcecals but it's not something I wasn't expecting. I have simethicone and something like critical care on hand. The vet is nearby if anything but at this time, I don't want to stress her more. If I see any change, I'll probably ask if a vet can stop by and give her fluids if I think she's getting worse. 

So things aren't exactly 100% but I would say that she is doing pretty well considering how close a call it was yesterday. It's really very frustrating for meto see her react like that. Months of working with her... Giggles shouldn't have had a baby. :grumpy: (Giggles reacts similarly anytime she is in a car, sees the vet, gets scared of something...)

***Just wanted to add that we will most probably be taking her to the vet to check her over and see if there is anythingI have missed or some permanent damage of some sort. I just donot want to take herimmediately (unless urgent) so she can have a bit of time to destress. Right now, I am focusing on the immediate and getting her out of the 'danger zone' and then we can take her in. If she had a stroke or something, the damage would be done. I figure if there is anything we can deal with after, we will deal with it but right now she just needs to calm down before I stress her again.***


----------



## Maureen Las (May 25, 2011)

Is she still doing better?


----------



## Nela (May 26, 2011)

Hey, 

Thank you. Yes, she is doing perfectly fine now. Eating, pooping, tryingto eat Maybelle... The usual. Her poops are still a tad smaller than usual so that's what I'm keeping an eye on but she's munching on plenty of hay so I expect that to return to normal shortly as well.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 26, 2011)

Great!


----------

